# 3 beeps on start-up, no video



## danj0

i really don't know if i should consider what i keep on hearing as 3 beeps. first there are 2 beeps, the first being higher in pitch than the second one, then after about 2 - 4 seconds, a third beep comes in.

i dont have video and when i press enter, it restart (cause i hear the beeps again)

this has already happened a while back and somehow it managed to boot again, but this time, i think the damage is for real. when this first happened, i tried putting in my password and pressing enter and i was able to log-in. but now, nothing happens at all. i think the pc isn't booting.


please help


----------



## speedster123

system specs?

reset the cmos, pop the battery out for 30 mins *after you unplug it* and destatic yourself.


----------



## danj0

amd athlon 4400+
kingston 1gig ram
ichill 8500gt 512mb 256 bit
250 gig maxton harddisk
samasung dvdrw


i tried that, but i only took it out for about a few seconds.. by the way, how do i destatic myself?


by the way, i just had this computer built about 2 months ago.


----------



## danj0

this is my motherboard: MSI K9N6SGM-V


----------



## danj0

speedster123 said:


> system specs?
> 
> reset the cmos, pop the battery out for 30 mins *after you unplug it* and destatic yourself.


i tried this, but i also tried reseating the ram and placing it on a different slot. and i found a disconnected plug on one of those 4piece wire connections from the hard disk and placed it back in.. so i am not sure what really made my computer well again.


----------



## groudon185p

take out all the ram, reset cmos, and stuff, place only ONE stick in slot one labeled by motherboard manual or unless you know it, if that doesn't work try another one until you have tried them all if that doesn't work if your motherboard has onboard video take out your video card and try booting from that, btw have you updated bios lately or tried to update bios if an error occured during update then theres your problem the system is f*cked


----------



## danj0

my pc is already up and alive! im not quite sure which did the trick though.. i tried many things at once..


----------



## colep2003

danj0 said:


> amd athlon 4400+
> kingston 1gig ram
> ichill 8500gt 512mb 256 bit
> 250 gig maxton harddisk
> samasung dvdrw
> 
> 
> i tried that, but i only took it out for about a few seconds.. by the way, how do i destatic myself?
> 
> 
> by the way, i just had this computer built about 2 months ago.


you need to take it out for 30 seconds to dump the memory.


----------



## groudon185p

im just good


----------

